# What did you engrave on your humidor?



## Cancerman (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been looking at humidors and some have little brass name plate that you can get engraved. Anyone put anything interesting on their humidors? I'm thinking something simple like "Premium Cigars" or something like that...not really crazy about putting my real name on there.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I would put my initals as I am very territorial over my cigars


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I would probably put something like "MINE DAMNIT!" or "DO NOT DISTURB!", but I've a wife and kids here too.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about 



Cancermans :smoke2: Cigars


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"PISS OFF"


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

KEEP YOUR F***ING HANDS OF THIS BOX! It's catchy huh?


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

"Old Toenail Clipping Collection"

That should keep people away.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

How about "Remember to Send Criminal Some Great Cigars"? :smoke2:


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Thought that i would resurrect this thread, looking for some additional ideas. 

I've thought about this, initials sound like a nice idea.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Initials are a classy way to go.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I figure I should put my date of birth and when cigars finally kill me, my wife can add the rest.


----------



## Veteran.V (Oct 14, 2010)

As a gift this year my mother bought me a humidor with a brass plate engraved.. It said "Big Daddy". It's what my 3yr old daughter calls me.


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

none for me...still have the plate in the drawer on the humidor.
:neutral:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Igloo.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine says:
_
The only way to break a bad habit was to replace it with a better habit_


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Igloo.


:lol: Haha I like this one!! :lol:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Money Pit! :biggrin:


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

If it was a glass top, you could engrave the glass to say "Break Glass in case of emergency".


----------

